# Please, put a price tag on this Moser



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm only slightly contemplating buying this. The seller says it's '86


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

It looks to be in very nice condition but closer pictures would help. It also seems to be period correct. The price for this is all over the place. It is a SL frame, which is good, but for some reason Moser frames don't bring as big a number as the other famous Italian frames.

Between $750 and $1500. IMO, it is worth the $1500 for collecting and a casual rides. But I also look at bikes as art and this is a great example of this period Moser. At $750 it would be a great bargan. You could not assemble this bike today without going over $1500 or more. And, in this condition, it would most likely cost more.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Must be a repaint if it's 1986, I thought Moser stopped using his picture on the headtube long before that. Odd mix of nice panto chainring and low level crank, SR front derailleur and odd rear derailleur. From what they go for on the Bay I'd say <1000.

Moser brand recognition is not very high, but I like those blue ones. Especially with the silkscreened downtube logo.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd say older, too. Note the portacatena dropout. Looks like Gipiemme crank.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I think Cinelli 82220 hit it on the head. Looks like a re-paint (did they also forget the decals ont he down tube?). And in the scheme of things Moser bikes are just not that highly thought of (even they they may be fine bikes).


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks a lot. If I get more funds  I'll try to drive the price down.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Definitely a hodgepodge of components, mainly Nuovo Gran Sport; rear derailleur, crankset (sans big CR), and brakes. SNR front derailleur (4 hole, only produced in one year; 1978). The big chaining is off the pantograph (FM=Francisco Moser) Gipemme Crono Special and the seatpost is most likely a Gipemme also. The base model/frame appears to be a repainted Modolo Gran Sport. or Amatori. I'm not sure of the year (Campy ended the Nuovo Gran Sport line in 1985), but these are catalog photos from I believe 1978 (which happens to be the date of front derailleur). Est worth? I'd say $600-$800.


----------



## ingevdabeele (May 3, 2012)

*Need to determine value of Moser road bike*

I also have a F Moser bike and would need some help determining the value. Would you be able to do that for me? I have some pictures in attachment to this message ...


----------



## JAG410 (Oct 28, 2008)

$250 on a good day for that one. Biopace, poorly kept, beat up. Unless that's some magical frameset that I'm unaware of, it's not impressive and won't command the value that the older ones do.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

My first roadbike is a world hour record edition Moser, bought new in 1987, that my uncle helped me purchase, which had a profound effect on my life. I retold the story of the purchase of the Moser at my uncles memorial in November. Although it may sound simple, to talk of a bicycle when remeniscing about a lovedone that recently passed away. It really hit home for the folks in attendance, and helped characterize a wonderful, interesting and incredibly intelligent loving person. 
Whenever I see a Moser, its often in a conversatIon about value. 
I cannot value one enough and wish I would have collected them for the past 25 years. Everytime I ride, purchase gear, talk about the Giro or Tour, I think of Uncle Sonny and my Moser. Always lovely bikes.
In case you were wondering, 51.151kph.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

jhamlin38 said:


> My first roadbike is a world hour record edition Moser, bought new in 1987, that my uncle helped me purchase, which had a profound effect on my life. .


Thanks for sharing your experience. Your uncle probably shared your joy. 

Many of us have been profoundly affected by our first roadbike, and the memories evoked pull us together.


----------



## ingevdabeele (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for your messages. Our story may end quite similar. My son just started biking. His grandfather is Belgian and loves the idea of him becoming a cyclist. So when last year he showed interest in biking, he helped him purchase this Moser bike. It has been great! However, now that he joined a junior cycling team his coach feels that he should replace his bike... He is now hoping to make some money out of his Moser bike so that he can purchase a newer one.... But maybe he'll regret that later on ...


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I would like to own a Moser, the prices they fetch are all over the board. 

I have had the chance to buy one a few times, but each time I was not willing to pay enough. I value them at about $200-800 +/- depending on the model and condition.

There was a really nice one on ebay that sold for $250, last year. Then I found one on craigslist in my size for $500 but the seller was not willing to budge. Another frame in “re-paint me please” condition sold for $400+ on ebay. Brand recognition and desirability play big roles here too. Arguably, a Moser is not as well recognized as say a Colnago, Merckx or DeRosa. 

In the end of the day it comes down to the buyer and how many interested parties there are. If you are lucky enough to get a bidding war on your hands you will make more $. The key is setting the price low to reel buyers in on ebay. Set the priced too high and you could loose out big in the end. Also watchers do not = bidders, I watch hundreds of items I never plan on bidding on.

For that blue one I would say $600-800 is a good price. In my experience larger frames like this are a harder sell. Then again you get two larger people interested in it, both of whom want it no matter what you will get $1500+.

If you are patient on Craigslist you can sometimes sell for a decent asking price, then again you can be relisting a bike for a year.


----------



## jzbrown (Jul 11, 2013)

A friend of mine was going to give my daughter an old bike she had stored in her garage. She bought the bike with her ex-husband in 88. I don't know much about the bike other than that and the brand and have done a little research and found that it might be worth something. The rims were purchased seperately.Not sure I want my teenage daughter trashing this bike. Sorry not the best pic. Can anyone help with info or a value on this?
View attachment 283905


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Hard to say without more detailed and lit photos. That one does hold more promise just by the fact of the chrome fork and rear triangle. It is also has the paint and decals associated with classic Moser frames. Much of the value of these vintage frames is with the high end models in great condition. I tend to look past whatever components are hung on them. I am after the frame itself and will build it with something else.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

jzbrown said:


> A friend of mine was going to give my daughter an old bike she had stored in her garage. She bought the bike with her ex-husband in 88. I don't know much about the bike other than that and the brand and have done a little research and found that it might be worth something. The rims were purchased seperately.Not sure I want my teenage daughter trashing this bike. Sorry not the best pic. Can anyone help with info or a value on this?
> View attachment 283905


It’s a nice bike. The vintage bike market is really hurting now. Location is key, if your in NY its one price if your in Dakota…well good luck finding a local buyer. So its only worth what some one will pay you. I passed on an identical bike a few years ago it was going for $500, and I had to drive 4 hours to get it. The bike sold eventually not sure of price. 

We really do need more pictures, condition, components and all the tid-bits that say Moser on them.

If your teen daughter is going to treat it with respect i.e. take care of it and not leave it or lock it up around campus it worthy of her. It’s a classy bike. If she’s of the retro-hipster persuasion, she should dig it.

As a collector who has been looking for a Moser like this in this size, I would be all over it if it was priced right. Unfortunately my recent bike purchase has left me broke.


----------



## jzbrown (Jul 11, 2013)

*88 moser*

View attachment 283944
View attachment 283945
View attachment 283946
View attachment 283947
View attachment 283948
View attachment 283949
View attachment 283950
View attachment 283951
View attachment 283952


----------

